# Who keeps their empty milk jugs in the fridge?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Who keeps their milk jug in the fridge?*​
Yes923.08%No3076.92%


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Simple poll question!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Me, but only because I was new to stretching milk.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Simple poll question!


Me. Due to the temptag.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Always


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Me also


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

can people please vote!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's in a cupboard....i'd have to kill myself if I kept it in the fridge,


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> can people please vote!


I don't actually see a vote button or option in tapatalk... Am I missing something?


----------



## cozzie21 (Mar 28, 2016)

I heard about this and tried it for a few weeks. I noticed absolutely no difference.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't have room for food and milk jugs in the fridge. Food wins.

Besides, I need to learn how to foam milk as I'm rubbish at the moment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have started to. I always have been able to make an acceptable (to me anyway) microfoam. This is my attempt at being a boffin. If you need cold milk to make good foam, then why warm it up by pouring it into a milk jug at room temperature. Can you imagine the scene if just after having poured the milk out into the jug, the doorbell goes and at the door is an encyclopaedia salesman who takes up 10 minutes of your time. You close the door on him and the phone goes and it is your mother for her weekly catch up. by the time you get back to the milk, it might be 5 degrees warmer than when you first decanted it out. That could make a big difference to the overall milk foaming capability.

I am not the first to suggest this. I know it is a common held thought amongst many industry professional. Indeed it was one such person who gave me this invaluable tip that I am sharing with the wider community.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Putting in the fridge is pointless faff. Practice and technique, practice and technique.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> can people please vote!


No! I voted NO


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take it a stage further then....try microfilming milk at room temp and see what happens


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Take it a stage further then....try microfilming milk at room temp and see what happens


& then try it with a jug out the freezer.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes. Same place as the milk is stored...... handy to pour one into the other...... why would I not ?

Small word of caution: If you are forced to abort your coffee making for some reason and decide to return the half filled jug to the fridge, do remember to make proper mental note.

If when you resume coffee making, you grab the half filled jug as if it were empty then it can result in both yourself and the kitchen floor, being covered in milk.

Please don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Take it a stage further then....try microfilming milk at room temp and see what happens


Microfilming ? That sounds a bit fichey to me.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Voted yes

I think it gives me a little longer to try to get the micro bubbles


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Microfilming ? That sounds a bit fichey to me.


there was no 'groan at' button so had to click like


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I used to do this at home. In the coffee shop it's not practical and the milk goes from the bottle in the fridge to the jug to the steam wand in about 5 seconds so it isn't going to increase in temp too much if using a room temp jug. Keeping everything super cold just gives you a bit more time to get the texture right when you're getting your technique down but once you have it, I'd be surprised if you continue with the fridge jug routine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Take it a stage further then....try microfilming milk at room temp and see what happens


It was a bit more than room temp . . . The milk was room temp but the jug was hot.










The pic doesn't really do it justice. It was like glossy cream in the pitcher! 10s steaming max.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Putting in the fridge is pointless faff. Practice and technique, practice and technique.


This


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nothing like a bank holiday debate.....is it coffee bollocks, or defined never to see the light of day then?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags do not need to be stored cold. They react at a given temperature only.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> is it coffee bollocks


yep. Utterly.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Getting to be a bit of a land slide.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Something something thermal mass


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Have to say, the last couple of times I've steamed I haven't put the jug in the fridge. Result..... not much different


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I currently do as what I initially gleaned from searching the netty it appeared to be a consensus FOR, however thinking about it you just don't see any coffee shop/cafe places making repetitive trips to the fridge, I voted 'In the fridge' but seeing the % not going for the jug cold storage method I will try the room temperature approach, will still need to go to the fridge for the milk though.

There is so much advice out there I think you need to make a decision as to what works best for you.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ask such thought provoking questions......


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I ask such thought provoking questions......


I'm still wondering why a self confessed black coffee drinker feels the need to store milk jugs in the fridge. Could it be you're a secret latte drinker?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I used to do it when I was a frothing greenhorn, but don't anymore. We keep them chilled together with milk at work, the wands on pro machine are very powerful and each second of extra time for frothing is valuable, especially with a small jug.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Coffee bollocks, tried it for a couple weeks and found it made no difference, with the right technique I find you can create excellent microfoam regardless if the milk is at room temperature or fridge temp so long as the technique is there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee bollocks is a patented term that refers to something which in theory cannot be argued with, but makes a mininscule difference, if any, to the overall quality.....


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I have started to. I always have been able to make an acceptable (to me anyway) microfoam. This is my attempt at being a boffin. If you need cold milk to make good foam, then why warm it up by pouring it into a milk jug at room temperature. Can you imagine the scene if just after having poured the milk out into the jug, the doorbell goes and at the door is an encyclopaedia salesman who takes up 10 minutes of your time. You close the door on him and the phone goes and it is your mother for her weekly catch up. by the time you get back to the milk, it might be 5 degrees warmer than when you first decanted it out. That could make a big difference to the overall milk foaming capability.
> 
> I am not the first to suggest this. I know it is a common held thought amongst many industry professional. Indeed it was one such person who gave me this invaluable tip that I am sharing with the wider community.


Nothing. Nothing interferes with my coffee making routine. Well maybe Thandie Newton could distract me.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee bollocks is a patented term that refers to something which in theory cannot be argued with, but makes a mininscule difference, if any, to the overall quality.....


But . . . it might just make a difference and if it doesn't then in our heads it *does*!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MildredM said:


> But . . . it might just make a difference and if it doesn't then in our heads it *does*!!


And how many tiny things add up to a noticeable better experience... So even if it's miniscule it's not zero, remove them all and you've got a rubbish drink.


----------

